# Taylor Dual Digital Remote Thermometer



## monty (Nov 16, 2005)

I have an opportunity to pick up Taylor remote dual digital meat thermometers for very short money, $14.99 each. Features a stainless steel probe, internal/external temperature and a timer with alarm for both time and internal temp.
Anybody have any experience with this particular thermometer?
Monty


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 17, 2005)

That's cheap for a dual probe. All my probes are Tru-Temp and I haven't heard good or bad about Taylor remote probes.


----------



## monty (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks for the response, Bob. I picked one up today and then was given a slip for a five buck mail in rebate on top of the bargain. WOW! Till I got home......
The "Dual Temp" meant that it displayed the actual internal temp and the alarm point for internal temp; NOT ambient temp in the smoker. Oh, well,,,, a digital thermometer for $9.99 is hard to beat. I will probably give it a try this weekend.
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 18, 2005)

Sir Monty,

Taylor does make a good Digital Thermo, so..........You done well, Kid!

Out of curiosity, where'd you pick it up at that price?  I've got a few that are about ready for the Thermo Burial Ground!  LOL!

Jeff


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 18, 2005)

I am, by definition, lazy.

I have a set of Nu-Temp dual remotes that work quite well.

But I like to sit my arse in front of the TV and the remote signal gets jammed in that area of the house.

So can anyone tell me, does the Taylor, Nu Temp, TruTemp, etc have a receiver that will work with 801.x wireless networks.

I want to be able to sit at my lap top, typing to you all, and check the temp right on the screen.

Is this wrong?


----------



## Dutch (Nov 18, 2005)

Chi Bill, Nothing wrong in wanting the comforts of home around you while keeping an eye on the smoker temp.  I just installed a wireless keyboard and mouse on my home 'puter (part of my recent XP upgrade  :D ) and I had my remote unit on the desk while I was posting the other day.  I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary but I'm not that familier with wireless laptops-sorry this ol' country boy ain't that sophisticated-YET!! :mrgreen:


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 18, 2005)

The problem is the range.  When I sit on the couch, I'm about 5 feet too far from the patio for the remote to work.

I learned this the hard way.

I sat there, amazed for over an hour that I had the smoker pegged at 215*, just where I wanted.  Picked up the base unit, walked into the kitchen (in range) and got a 330* reading.

Yikes!!

Got her back down, but 45 minutes at that temp seared the stuff and stopped all smoke penetration.

I'll keep searching.  Thanks Earl


----------



## monty (Nov 18, 2005)

Florida Bill, check out your local true Value Hardware store. Thermoneter lists for $19.99, on sale for 14.99 and with a $5 mail in rebate it ends up at $9.99. I picked up two (the limit). 
Chi Bill, I do not believe that the interface has been built for your application yet. But give some pimple faced youg buck with a yearning for smoking the remote way and thought seed and it will happen!
Best O' luck, All!
Monty


----------

